# putty und dateien hochladen?



## meilon (18. März 2004)

Hi,
ich bin noch nicht so der Crack in sachen Linux. Ich kann schon einige Sachen machen  Aber wie kann ich Dateien mit Putty hochladen. Ich bin ein Schüler und möchte nicht immer eine Diskette rumschleppen und habe mir gedacht, lädste die dateien von der Schule auf deinen Server. Nur wie mache ich das? Ich kenne auch WinSCP, aber das möcht ich nicht installen. Gibt es einen Befehl, womit man lokale Dateien hochladen kann?

mfg
Klink


----------



## JohannesR (19. März 2004)

PSCP sollte es tun.


----------



## meilon (19. März 2004)

Und wie bedine ich das? Ich hab keine Plan

mfg
Klink


----------



## JohannesR (19. März 2004)

Ich auch nicht, ist ein Windows-Programm, müsste wohl wer testen, der Windows installiert hat!


----------



## boelkstoff (19. März 2004)

Was hast Du gegen Winscp

Wir eigentlich überall empfohlen, den zu nehmen um von Windows auf Linux Dateien übe den SSH port hochzuladen


----------



## meilon (19. März 2004)

eigentlich nichts, nur in der Schule ist PuTTy schneller drauf als WinSCP. Aber da ist mir eine viel einfachere Lösung gekommmen: FTP! Ich lade ja nicht hochsichere Dateien hoch, da kann auch ein FTP-Server reichen, nur wie richte ich über SUSE einen ein? Der beigelegt TFTP geht irgendwie nicht. Kennt jemand eine vor allem einfache Alternative?

mfg
Klink


----------

